# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris in the Springtime

## GayleR

Headed to Paris Saturday then onto Santorini. All resto recommendations welcome. We're staying at the border of the 6th and 7th.

----------


## amyb

Angelina's lunch or snack-great hot chocolate, Taillevant-very fine dining, Bofinger-seafood and shellfish to die!

----------


## Theresa

Since you'll be in the neighborhood, be sure to hit Rue Cler.

----------


## JEK

We adored Marius et Janette and Petit Marius next door.  Did the Jules Verne trip to the top and loved that as well.

More  *here*

----------


## katva

Lucky you!  Haven't been to Paris in mnay years, but we were on Santorini this past September, and loved it.  If you are interested, here's my trip report from TA (and a link to photos as well).  Unfortunately, I can't remember the names of some of the restaurants, but Lotza in Oia was very good, and the Volcano restaurant in Perissa was great for lunch, and very inexpensive.  If I can think of others, I'll let you know...

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic..._Cyclades.html

----------


## katva

Also, here's a link to our favorite spot for apres-beach cocktails and sunset/moonrise.  Bonus factor is the amazing drive through moonscape-like rocks to get there!

http://www.theroswavebar.gr/

----------


## amyb

Very nice, Katva

----------


## katva

Thanks, Amy!

I reviewed some of my notes---Roka in Oia was very, very good.  Nothing fancy, just great food and atmosphere and service.  Just do NOT order the house wine.  It's kind of hard to find, down one of the tiny little back alleys in the "upper" part of Oia, but there are little wooden signs leading the way.  We went twice!

----------


## GayleR

Thanks so much Katva. Much appreciated.

Love rue Cler market.

----------


## bto

Gayle, loved your last Paris report and will await the new one!  Bonnes vacances!

----------


## lmj

Gayle, if it's not too late...
Love the Baby Bistros, most of the top chefs have them. 
My recs would be Le Comptoir du Relais in the 6th, Café Constant in the 7th, also Les Cocottes by Christian Constant... all in your neighborhood.  I also used to love Les Bouquinistes on the Seine, haven't been in a long time so I don't know if it's still good but you might want to check it out.
Don't miss sitting on a bench on Place Dauphine for a very peaceful respite.
Loved Santorini but haven't been in many years... 
Have a wonderful trip!!!

----------


## katva

Gayle---I hope you are having a wonderful trip!  I think Tom tweeted with you about the tragic accident on the trail to the old port in Oia.  Here's a brief news blog:

http://santorini-now.com/2011/05/23/...-in-santorini/

Very, very sad.  The trail is wide and smooth stones/pavement, but is steep and long.  It was directly under the cave house we rented---we watched many people trudge up and down.  Be very careful on all of those steps!!!!  I fell on some steps, and we saw quite a number of tourists with leg braces and one with a neck brace, caused from falling.

----------

